# UFC fighters and their women



## Philivey2k8

Lauzon's girl:











Arlovski's girl:















































Baroni:




















Belfort's Wife:











BJ:




















Cro Cop's wife:











Danzig's GF:











Fedor's wife:











Griffin:




















Hughes and the wifey:











Lesnar's wife:











Dean Lister:





























Mir's wife:











Serra's wife:











Shogun's gf:











Sinosic:



















Sylvia's:


----------



## SideWays40

id say the finest goes to Lesnar or Arlovski... and the ugliest hands down goes to Fedor lol.


----------



## Javelin

Geez, Tim Sylvia's girl looks freaking tiny, she must be like 5'4 or something and Sable is still so hot -_-


----------



## Aaronyman

are you sure that's bj's girl? i thought i've seen other pic's of her and she was a brunette and not even close to that hot....

if it is...you the man bj :thumb03:

joe lauzon's girl is surprisingly hot as well....damn


----------



## Lloyd

Arloski, Griffin have hot women! Fedors woman is not so hot. lol


----------



## Redrum

some very good lookin ladies here. lesnar's gal is SMOKIN' :drool01: , and forrest looks hilarious as Super Girl. :laugh:

great post. +rep.


----------



## Lloyd

Redrum said:


> some very good lookin ladies here. lesnar's gal is SMOKIN' :drool01: , and forrest looks hilarious as Super Girl. :laugh:
> 
> great post. +rep.


lmao Forrest has huge ears. He looks like Opie Taylor from the Andy griffin show!


----------



## southpaw447

that's not Lauzon's girl. It can't be. She looks too much like him.

Hottest wife has to go to either Sinosic or Arlovski.

How can an ugly mofo like Dean Lister get a girl like that? Honorable Mention def goes to lister


----------



## Guy

Hottest wife goes to either Forrest or Lesnar. Sable's hot as hell! Shogun's wife ain't half bad either. Same with Penn.

No offense to my main man Fedor or nothing, but he got the worst lookin' wife out of the whole list. He'll probably come to my house and beat the living crap out of me for saying this too.


----------



## Terry77

Lister's ground game is legit Southpaw, but yeah his girl is hawt. Lesnar pulled off a cougar playmate, Belfort got a former playmate in Brazil, Arlovski has a playmate.....

I predict BJJ/MMA classes to go up after dudes see Elvis dating good looking women.


----------



## Slamnbam88

serra's wife is the hottest of the wifes
unless lesners actually married to sable.

the lesson here kids...never get married


----------



## ThaFranchise

Fedors wife looks exactly like him lol and also its nice to see Sylvia doesnt need to go on "Blind Date" anymore lol.


----------



## Tripod87

I think Shogun's wife is definitely the prettiest. She looks awesome.

I'm surprised Sylvia landed that after his blind date debacle. She is REALLY cute. My number 2


----------



## Rated

Sinosic is pimpin in that second pic. Lesnar is married to Sable.


----------



## Gallows

Hmmm. Fedor's wife looks exactly like I thought she would... like a typical Russian house wife.

Also, I can see why Arlovski has been hairless and timid in the octagon. His hot polish girlfriend has clearly been leaving him in a weakened state too often. heh


----------



## capt_america

is Jenna still considered a woman? :confused02:


----------



## GodlyMoose

I'm pretty sure that Shogun's GF is actually his wife. Also you didn't post a pic of Hong Man Choi and his girlfriend.


----------



## SpoKen

GodlyMoose said:


> I'm pretty sure that Shogun's GF is actually his wife. Also you didn't post a pic of Hong Man Choi and his girlfriend.


Man, How did he pull that?

She must be DEEP in his pockets.. DEEP! Like... Jenna Jameson's... yeah deep.


----------



## Redrum

his thumb...it's almost the same size as her entire forearm...this makes me wonder...nevermind. :eek03:


----------



## ThaFranchise

Haha I hope Hong Mans girl is like 6'6" atleast


----------



## Javelin

LOL his hand is bigger than her whole head, if she looked more plastic-like, it would look like he's holding a doll


----------



## capt_america

GodlyMoose said:


> I'm pretty sure that Shogun's GF is actually his wife. Also you didn't post a pic of Hong Man Choi and his girlfriend.


dude this is not his wife.. this is a korean singer who happened to be his partner in an event..


----------



## AndyHI

WOW!!!
They have some HOT women!


----------



## No_Mercy

Terry77 said:


> Lister's ground game is legit Southpaw, but yeah his girl is hawt. Lesnar pulled off a cougar playmate, Belfort got a former playmate in Brazil, Arlovski has a playmate.....
> 
> I predict BJJ/MMA classes to go up after dudes see Elvis dating good looking women.


For some reason everyone left of "The Huntington Bad Boy's" GF. 

$1,000 to anyone down enough to say that in front of Fedor's face. 

Brandon Vera's gf is decent along with Couture's. 

Point is become a fighter and ya might just score one "if" you're lucky.


----------



## joppp

Some of these wives look not like wives, but plastic sex dolls. Very nice :drool01:, but still sorta mismatched compared to the fighters' very regular appearences.


----------



## Redrum

honestly, i would rather see the pic of fedor and his wife than a pic of jenna jameson. at least fedor's lady looks like an actual human being. i simply cannot understand what makes a woman as pretty as jenna was pay some hack to do what was done to her face.


----------



## Celtic16

Redrum said:


> honestly, i would rather see the pic of fedor and his wife than a pic of jenna jameson. at least fedor's lady looks like an actual human being. i simply cannot understand what makes a woman as pretty as jenna was pay some hack to do what was done to her face.


+Repped

Guys really...They are all stunners, Ya i agree Fedors wife is plain jane, but at least she's real. Almost every other wife has fake tits, fake everything really.. You think an ugly bastd like forrest could pull a woman like that at a club if he wasn't a fighter? LOL..no way.. as much as I like the guy!

Who's to say Fedor's not the most happily married? ya know?


----------



## mickkelly12

SideWays40 said:


> id say the finest goes to Lesnar or Arlovski... and the ugliest hands down goes to Fedor lol.


nice picture but shes ten years loder than him id say he'll live to regret that


----------



## Couchwarrior

Serra's married to Marisa Tomei? Seriously though, judging from those pics I guess she'd take it, but she didn't look that hot when I saw her before, so I've got to give first place to Baroni. But BJ's girl looked really nice on a recent UFC event where they showed them together in the audience and she had dark hair...tough call. 

Arlovski's, Befort's and Lesnar's women all have really bad boob jobs, and should sue their plastic surgeons.

Sinosic's girl has a really scary looking trapezius on the second pic. I bet she could kick my ass.

Honorable mentions to J-Lo and Sylvia for getting so hot gilfriends.


----------



## Gallows

Celtic16 said:


> Who's to say Fedor's not the most happily married? ya know?


That's probably very accurate. She looks like the type that supports him, cooks, cleans, raises the children well, and then will just as easily grab the rifle and shoot late night home intruders so that her husband isn't forced to wake up and armbar people in his sleep.


----------



## All_In

Gallows said:


> That's probably very accurate. She *looks like* the type that supports him, cooks, cleans, raises the children well, and then will just as easily grab the rifle and shoot late night home intruders so that her husband isn't forced to wake up and armbar people in his sleep.


Just kinda thought that was funny.


----------



## Freelancer

Most of the fighters that have good looking GF, have them because they began dating them after they got celebrity status. Fedor married his wife while he was a nobody and with his looks I expected his wife to look like that.


----------



## Couchwarrior

SideWays40 said:


> ... and the ugliest hands down goes to Fedor lol.


Judging from these pictures I'd say Fedor's wife>CroCop's wife. But it's pretty close.


----------



## kamikaze145

Looks like even boring ass fighters (Sylvia, Lister) can get hot chicks. Impressive. And dont tell me Lister isnt boring, yeah hes good on the ground but watch the Jordan Radaev fight and tell me you did not at least consider suicide one time.


----------



## BrAinDeaD

Serra's wife is the hottest, no doubt.


----------



## Lightfall

Lesnar's biggest victory in MMA


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I don't know what was bigger, Lister's chin or his wife's rack.


----------



## Chrisl972

You guys left out my favorite!! 

Beth Franklin!!!


----------



## Deftsound

ROFL to the pic of forrest in the superman costume :lol:


----------



## silent_nick

You guys are all ******* high. They all look just like typical cookie cutter bimbos. Nothing at all to differentiate between each other. At least Fedor's wife is kinda cute instead of generic "smokin' hot" or some other typical BS.

huge exception - Arlovski's... wow. she transcends my ridiculous need to be different from everyone else.

Tim Sylvia's looks like she's 13. He probably found her out on one of his hunting trips.

And did you see Sable (Brock's wife) at UFC 81? She's got that "waaaaay too much plastic surgery" look.


----------



## kamikaze145

silent_nick said:


> You guys are all ******* high. They all look just like typical cookie cutter bimbos. Nothing at all to differentiate between each other. At least Fedor's wife is kinda cute instead of generic "smokin' hot" or some other typical BS.
> 
> huge exception - Arlovski's... wow. she transcends my ridiculous need to be different from everyone else.
> 
> Tim Sylvia's looks like she's 13. He probably found her out on one of his hunting trips.
> 
> And did you see Sable (Brock's wife) at UFC 81? She's got that "waaaaay too much plastic surgery" look.


I for one have no problem with a generic smokin hot chick. I will take a cookie cutter bimbo any day. lol


----------



## Slamnbam88

ive met vera's wife...shes really really hot in a cute kind of way...a solid 9.
she was nice for the 60seconds i talked to her too..i didnt pick up that 'im hot **** you ' vibe


----------



## Chrisl972

silent_nick said:


> You guys are all ******* high. They all look just like typical cookie cutter bimbos. Nothing at all to differentiate between each other. At least Fedor's wife is kinda cute instead of generic "smokin' hot" or some other typical BS.
> 
> huge exception - Arlovski's... wow. she transcends my ridiculous need to be different from everyone else.
> 
> Tim Sylvia's looks like she's 13. He probably found her out on one of his hunting trips.
> 
> And did you see Sable (Brock's wife) at UFC 81? She's got that "waaaaay too much plastic surgery" look.



I'm wondering why Nick didn't stick up to the "Silent" part of his name. 

I always love it when average looking guys at best pick flaws in women that they could never have. I think he hates them for being something out of his reach.


----------



## kamikaze145

Chrisl972 said:


> I'm wondering why Nick didn't stick up to the "Silent" part of his name.
> 
> I always love it when average looking guys at best pick flaws in women that they could never have. I think he hates them for being something out of his reach.



lol yeah especially when those "flaws" are being too "obvious" in their hotness. thats pretty funny. If any of those girls persued him in any way I guarentee he would all over it.


----------



## slapshot

Did you guys here the story behind how Serra met his wife?

Apparently it involved a fishing rod, some bubblicious and a elementary school.....


----------



## SlaveTrade

To be quite honest, I like Fedor's wife the best.

I'm really not into that whole plastic look. 
I'm much more into the girl next door type.


----------



## Tripod87

SlaveTrade said:


> To be quite honest, I like Fedor's wife the best.
> 
> I'm really not into that whole plastic look.
> I'm much more into the girl next door type.


Aka shogun's chick

(Well, i haven't seen the rest of her, but from the OP pic, thats the feeling I get)


----------



## HexRei

Guy said:


> Sable's hot as hell!


That is gross dude, have you seen her recently? she's like 40 and made of faux leather.



SlaveTrade said:


> To be quite honest, I like Fedor's wife the best.
> 
> I'm really not into that whole plastic look.
> I'm much more into the girl next door type.


Fedor's wife looks like the middle-aged housewife next door. Not saying she's not kinda pretty but...


----------



## SlaveTrade

HexRei said:


> Fedor's wife looks like the middle-aged housewife next door. Not saying she's not kinda pretty but...


I'm definitely not saying that she's the hottest but she would be more my type, just as an example.


----------



## All_In

Sorry to be "that guy" that's gotta be the dick, but so be it...just because you guys are used to getting with girls that may resemble Fedor's wife does not mean that you would prefer them!


----------



## DJ Syko

I like BJ's girl the best or Arlovski's is sweet as well.


----------



## SlaveTrade

All_In_GSP said:


> Sorry to be "that guy" that's gotta be the dick, but so be it...just because you guys are used to getting with girls that may resemble Fedor's wife does not mean that you would prefer them!


You can't speak for everybody. It's just an opinion and honestly, everyone has their different taste in women. Some prefer the typical Barbie type while some prefer the comfortable typical girl next door type. It's just a matter of taste. 

Remember, not everyone wants the same things.


----------



## Tripod87

SlaveTrade said:


> You can't speak for everybody. It's just an opinion and honestly, everyone has their different taste in women. Some prefer the typical Barbie type while some prefer the comfortable typical girl next door type. It's just a matter of taste.
> 
> Remember, not everyone wants the same things.


I dont see Fedor's wife as the girl next door type. More of the wife that bakes the next door's neighbor's kids cookies type you know? Heh


----------



## JIKI

arlovski imo


----------



## Lightfall

silent_nick said:


> You guys are all ******* high. They all look just like typical cookie cutter bimbos. Nothing at all to differentiate between each other. At least Fedor's wife is kinda cute instead of generic "smokin' hot" or some other typical BS.
> 
> huge exception - Arlovski's... wow. she transcends my ridiculous need to be different from everyone else.
> 
> Tim Sylvia's looks like she's 13. He probably found her out on one of his hunting trips.
> 
> And did you see Sable (Brock's wife) at UFC 81? She's got that "waaaaay too much plastic surgery" look.


Please, you've probably never bagged anything half as good.


----------



## Fedor>all

You guys are crazy, I'd pick Fedor's wife. Why? Because her p*ssy causes invincibility, and she can probably cook-up an amazing Borsht. :thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447

silent_nick said:


> You guys are all ******* high. They all look just like typical cookie cutter bimbos. Nothing at all to differentiate between each other. At least Fedor's wife is kinda cute instead of generic "smokin' hot" or some other typical BS.
> 
> huge exception - Arlovski's... wow. she transcends my ridiculous need to be different from everyone else.
> 
> Tim Sylvia's looks like she's 13. He probably found her out on one of his hunting trips.
> 
> And did you see Sable (Brock's wife) at UFC 81? She's got that "waaaaay too much plastic surgery" look.



















:sarcastic12:

you're full of shit friend. Chances are if one of them were standing in front of you wouldn't hesitate to hit it


----------



## UraRenge

southpaw447 said:


> :sarcastic12:
> 
> you're full of shit friend. Chances are if one of them were standing in front of you wouldn't hesitate to hit it


The thing is I would drill them any day, but not marry them. I wanna marry a strong supportive woman, not some dumbass plastic bitch. Oh and BTW if you wanna say "Oh you're an ugly dude who can't get these pretty girl" well I had my fair share of model-type chicks, and I'll show you my pic if you don't believe me.


----------



## southpaw447

UraRenge said:


> The thing is I would drill them any day, but not marry them. I wanna marry a strong supportive woman, not some dumbass plastic bitch. Oh and BTW if you wanna say "Oh you're an ugly dude who can't get these pretty girl" well I had my fair share of model-type chicks, and I'll show you my pic if you don't believe me.


Wait are there two of these guys?


----------



## Pyros

southpaw447 said:


> Wait are there two of these guys?


I was gonna say the same, WTF? Was that his troll account?


----------



## Gallows

All_In_GSP said:


> Just kinda thought that was funny.


Hehe, well I said *looks like* because I don't really know, but then again, she's probably fits that description down to a T.


----------



## kenaroo

Face it... These guys are studs and get some really good looking women...

good for them.. because if not for being bad asses.. they and thier ugly mugs wouldn't be getting the tail they are...

raise01:


----------



## Chrisl972

UraRenge said:


> The thing is I would drill them any day, but not marry them. I wanna marry a strong supportive woman, not some dumbass plastic bitch. Oh and BTW if you wanna say "Oh you're an ugly dude who can't get these pretty girl" well I had my fair share of model-type chicks, and I'll show you my pic if you don't believe me.


Then you really need to stop hating people as beautiful as yourself. There's nothing wrong with trying to look as good as you can and to think that they have none of those qualities because they're into looks is just stupid.


----------



## Pyros

Chrisl972 said:


> Then you really need to stop hating people as beautiful as yourself. There's nothing wrong with trying to look as good as you can and to think that they have none of those qualities because they're into looks is just stupid.


That's all well and good, but didn't you find rather interesting that he responded this time with a different account? :confused02:


----------



## All_In

Geez, c'mon guys. I just made a comment. I guess I didn't realize how anti-shallow hall you guys would get on me for saying any guy would prefer a woman with physical beauty over one without, epsecially when given all else equal. And if you're really going to call out guys being shallow here, how shallow is it to assume these girls are "bimbos" simply because they seem to care very much about their outward appearance?

Oh, and to whoever said they were going to put a picture of themselves on here to demonstrate they get "model-type chicks"... :laugh: yeah man, cause all of the heterosexual males on here are going to look at your pic, ooo and ahh, and then determine we agree that you indeed did date model-type chicks because you are so very attractive. Seriously though, that was hilarious, and I thank you for the good laugh myself and everyone else enjoyed.


----------



## sk double i

DAMN! Vitor is the effin man.

Shogun's girls is a brazilian model if my memory serves me right. She's pretty slammin as well.


----------



## 4u2nv

Gallows said:


> That's probably very accurate. She looks like the type that supports him, cooks, cleans, raises the children well, and then will just as easily grab the rifle and shoot late night home intruders so that her husband isn't forced to wake up and armbar people in his sleep.


if not he'll armbar her! lol ya he's probably living very modest and happy. unlike tito and jenna who like the superstar lifestyle and being on tv... hence shes a huge meat curtianed porn star


----------



## UraRenge

All_In_GSP said:


> Geez, c'mon guys. I just made a comment. I guess I didn't realize how anti-shallow hall you guys would get on me for saying any guy would prefer a woman with physical beauty over one without, epsecially when given all else equal. And if you're really going to call out guys being shallow here, how shallow is it to assume these girls are "bimbos" simply because they seem to care very much about their outward appearance?
> 
> Oh, and to whoever said they were going to put a picture of themselves on here to demonstrate they get "model-type chicks"... :laugh: yeah man, cause all of the heterosexual males on here are going to look at your pic, ooo and ahh, and then determine we agree that you indeed did date model-type chicks because you are so very attractive. Seriously though, that was hilarious, and I thank you for the good laugh myself and everyone else enjoyed.


Seeing as every other guy is calling either Forrest or whoever ugly, I figure maybe they can judge non-ugly guys too. Also I say SOME of them are bimbo's because they are either half naked in the picture, were a play-mate, ect. ect. Also almost everyone had a boob-job or other plastic surgery. So I am not judging them based on how pretty they look or whatever, but by the fact that they were play-mates (meaning they showed their bodies for money). Also look at it this way, they like their appearance, but why do they like their appearance? They get surgery so they will look hot enough to score some rich famous guy and have an easy ride in their life. I'm not being judgemental purely by looks, but by other facts that I noticed. 

BTW glad you enjoyed the laugh.


----------



## BloodJunkie

I want to hump Arlovski's, Baroni's and Lister's girls the most. After that I'll take the rest for a spin.


----------



## UraRenge

ALL IN GSP "how shallow is it to assume these girls are "bimbos" simply because they seem to care very much about their outward appearance?" That's quite ironic. You first assume that only ugly guys are prefering Fedor's wife to the other ones, yet later you say we assume they're bimbo's because they are half naked and had boob jobs. That is why I said look at my picture in the first place, not to be a jackass, but to prove that I would prefer a decent looking woman who isn't half nude and advertising her body to everyone else, yet I am able to get pretty girls as well. I wanted to disprove your point of only ugly guys liking Mrs. Fedor with my pic, not to just show it for no reason.


----------



## GodlyMoose

capt_america said:


> dude this is not his wife.. this is a korean singer who happened to be his partner in an event..


I never said that was his wife, I said girlfriend. From every blog I've seen and from the sherdog forums have called her his boyfriend. If it isn't true, then meh on my part.


----------



## Gallows

GodlyMoose said:


> I never said that was his wife, I said girlfriend. From every blog I've seen and from the sherdog *have called her his boyfriend.* If it isn't true, then meh on my part.


So... that little korean cutie wears the pants eh? Wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## Anibus

lol what about Jenna Jameson and Tito Ortiz? :dunno:


----------



## ezcw

Maybe I'm just weird, but I liked Fedor's the best.

She looks really nice, and pretty to boot.


----------



## Guy

Putting all the surgeries, gold digging, and skanky looks aside, I'd say the best goes:

Shogun
Serra
Fedor
CroCop 
Hughes

I'm basing my list on which would look like the type that would be a good wife/partner and not on just a gold digger or skank. They're all hot, but you can tell some of 'em have had either surgery, they are gold diggers, or they are skanks flirting with other guys.


----------



## All_In

UraRenge said:


> yet later you say we assume they're bimbo's because they are half naked and had boob jobs.


That's what I said? :confused02:



UraRenge said:


> That is why I said look at my picture in the first place, not to be a jackass, but to prove that I would prefer a decent looking woman who isn't half nude and advertising her body to everyone else


I didn't call you a jackass. But you don't like any women that advertise themselves with their body? I don't believe you. 

Regardless, I don't care enough to continue. I'm willing to let it rest if you are.:tape01:

On another note, I can't see too much of her, but from that one pic, Lauzon's gf looks very attractive.


----------



## UraRenge

Quote:
Originally Posted by UraRenge 
yet later you say we assume they're bimbo's because they are half naked and had boob jobs. 

That's what I said? 
-You have to put the whole quote up to see where I was going with it. I was trying to point out that you were being hypocritical by saying that only guys who don't get good-looking girls are the guys who are saying they wouldn't marry them and that they are bimbo's, yet that's an assumption you made WHILE saying we were ASSUMING so I was just pointing that out. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by UraRenge 
That is why I said look at my picture in the first place, not to be a jackass, but to prove that I would prefer a decent looking woman who isn't half nude and advertising her body to everyone else 

I didn't call you a jackass. But you don't like any women that advertise themselves with their body? I don't believe you. 
-I do like girls like that, but only to date and have fun with. I would never get married to them because I want a classy wife who isn't going to be half naked when we take our kids out to the park, and one who is willing to cook me dinner. That was what I was trying to get that the whole time.

Regardless, I don't care enough to continue. I'm willing to let it rest if you are.
-With that said, I am also willing to let it go.

On another note, I can't see too much of her, but from that one pic, Lauzon's gf looks very attractive.
-She does, she looks a lot like Joes though, which is a little creepy.


----------



## ROCKBASS03

Lloyd said:


> Arloski, Griffin have hot women! Fedors woman is not so hot. lol


 But the thing you are forgetting........most russian women have lots of body hair....and don't shave it. So I think from the pic, she looks to be pretty nice. Not that wow she's hot chick, but that normal average looking chick.

Now Arlovski's woman, is hot to an extent, but I can't handle those bad looking lips. I think she needs a little less injections:dunno:


----------



## swpthleg

joppp said:


> Some of these wives look not like wives, but plastic sex dolls. Very nice :drool01:, but still sorta mismatched compared to the fighters' very regular appearences.


that's b/c plastic sex doll chicks have nothing to recommend them but their fleeting sex doll appearance,so they have to find a rich dude and get deep in his pockets.

A lot of these women were geniunely pretty and not too plastic looking like hughes' wife, serra's wife, sinosic's woman, beth franklin.

However Forrest steals all the thread's awesomeness with his supergirl rig. Is it just the picture, or is something very wrong with his left knee?

Virtually every woman cares about her outward appearance. There is a happy medium between sorta homely and a fourth-pick penthouse model tho.


----------



## southpaw447

I don't understand your problem UraRenge.

I don't really see what is the problem if Arlovski would get married to his Girlfriend or if I happened to marry Miranda Kerr. I can dream right?

Saying they are bimbo's is pretty dumb. For example a playmate is paid to show off her stuff. That's their job. That doesn't necessarily reflect how she will dress and carry herself in public with a child.

Not to mention when you get married lifestyles like the ones these women have tend to change, especially when you have a kid.


----------



## kujo45

I think most of these guys are fairly deserving of their chicks. Most of them are in pretty good shape, look fairly normal. The exception being sylvia. Big, goofy, ugly bastard; I don't see him having much of a chance without the hw fighter status. 

That being kind of gay, my vote goes to Lister.


----------



## Toxie

Southpaw, you're saying that being a playmate is just their job, but they weren't forced to choose that job, they CHOSE it. Gotta ask yourself some serious questions before spending the rest of your life with a woman that chooses to show her body for money. And really, would you like it if you took your family to the park and every guy and their brother knew what YOUR wife looks like starkers? Or your kids google their mom's name and find her in indecent poses? 

It would bother me big time. From their facial expressions, I could tell which one is in it for the money and which one isn't. Like Swpth said, Beth Franklin, Mrs Fedor and Mrs Cro Cop among others. If you don't believe me, compare them to let's say.. Arlovski's wife. Focus on their expressions and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## swpthleg

holy shit I just got a better look at Mac Danzig's woman....is she related to Edith the ring girl?????!?!?!?


----------



## southpaw447

swpthleg said:


> holy shit I just got a better look at Mac Danzig's woman....is she related to Edith the ring girl?????!?!?!?


ouch......


----------



## kujo45

I thought she kinda looked like the "dont want to write you a love song" chick


----------



## swpthleg

sarah bareilles or whatever her name is may not be conventionally pretty, but she doesn't look manly. Mac Danzig's woman has a big manly frame also. 

The women who caught my eye and were appealing in a genuine sense imo, were the women who didn't have the "duuuuhhhhh" look in their eyes like they just got hit by a 2 x 4. 

AA's woman has a great body, but giant fake trout lips look terrible combined with the Slavic moon face.


----------



## silent_nick

Chrisl972 said:


> I'm wondering why Nick didn't stick up to the "Silent" part of his name.
> 
> I always love it when average looking guys at best pick flaws in women that they could never have. I think he hates them for being something out of his reach.



I don't hate them at all. I'm not going to hate someone unless they **** me over and the only one of those who has fucked me over is Forrest's by making it so his dreamy ass won't be with me.. just kidding.

And oh damn, I'm average looking. I'm like totally super insulted and stuff.




kamikaze145 said:


> lol yeah especially when those "flaws" are being too "obvious" in their hotness. thats pretty funny. If any of those girls persued him in any way I guarentee he would all over it.


Yer damn right I'd be all over it. Why wouldn't I? But if they had that afforementioned "I'm hot, **** you" attitude I wouldn't let them stay the night.



southpaw447 said:


> :sarcastic12:
> 
> you're full of shit friend. Chances are if one of them were standing in front of you wouldn't hesitate to hit it



That is hilarious. But I don't own a Tapout shirt. So the joke's on you!



And no, I'm not the same person as UraRenge. I can't even figure out what "UraRenge" means. While I apparently agree with him on this issue, I realize that there are maybe a couple better things to get into a serious debate over other than this...

Randy vs. Dana anyone?

or how about...

Tito vs. Dana?


----------



## MuayTom

common fedors wife isnt that bad if she didnt have that curley hair she would look better, it aint all about looks anyway 

AA's wife does have trout lips you are right

i think baronis gf is the hottest


----------



## Couchwarrior

Brock Lesnar's wife without the heavy airbrush:

Bj's girl without the photoshopping. I guess she was either a little late or a little early with the smile:


----------



## capt_america

for me Frank Mir's wife is the hottest.. and its not only the display quality wife but also a real wife.. and he already have 3 children with her..


----------



## Zenhalo

This thread definitely wins "shallowest of the year" awards.


----------



## All_In

Zenhalo said:


> This thread definitely wins "shallowest of the year" awards.


:sad03: Seriously? Relax Thoreau, it's hard to find inner beauty via the internet.


----------



## kds13

Aaronyman said:


> joe lauzon's girl is surprisingly hot as well....damn


Yeah, for looking that damn goofy, how does he get a girl that hot? :laugh:


----------



## peAk

Zenhalo said:


> This thread definitely wins "shallowest of the year" awards.


with 2,890 views of this thread....


I guess that makes a lot of us shallow.


----------



## silent_nick

well, this isn't exactly a "find a cure for cancer" forum...


----------



## HexRei

silent_nick said:


> well, this isn't exactly a "find a cure for cancer" forum...


so all the recombinant DNA research i've been posting and commenting about here was all for nothing? shit.

I was surprised that Serra's girl is so pretty. I guess he was the champ tho...


----------



## leew11k

dean lister is the most smokn girl followed by belforts and that must be lauzouns sister


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

MuayTom said:


> common fedors wife isnt that bad if she didnt have that curley hair she would look better, it aint all about looks anyway
> 
> AA's wife does have trout lips you are right
> 
> i think baronis gf is the hottest


Fedor's wife was pretty barky to me, but to be honest, most of the rest have had extensive makeup, lighting, and photoshopping to look the way they do.


----------



## Guy

Why with GSP's French accent and sweet breakdance moves, I wonder what kind of women he pulls...


----------



## pauly_j

I know it might be really hard for you to tear your eyes off Phil, but everyone should go back and look at Baroni's chick. Anyone who says she's not the best is an idiot.


----------



## pauly_j

Also, Baroni must be the best looking fighter in the world.


----------



## swpthleg

Guy said:


> Why with GSP's French accent and sweet breakdance moves, I wonder what kind of women he pulls...


I have asked repeatedly about GSP's 'arem of chicks he undoubtedly has. 'e roll wit' a womantourage.


----------



## ESPADA9

ROCKBASS03 said:


> But the thing you are forgetting........most russian women have lots of body hair....and don't shave it. So I think from the pic, she looks to be pretty nice. Not that wow she's hot chick, but that normal average looking chick.
> 
> Now Arlovski's woman, is hot to an extent, but I can't handle those bad looking lips. I think she needs a little less injections:dunno:


Says who?

I've dated several women from Russia and the Ukraine and NONE were hairy or lacked good hygiene or grooming.

I think many American women are psychotic fat cows who feel entitled to a "princess" fantasy. Most foreign women aren't trying to be a man (like they do here in the states).
It's refreshing when a woman actually knows how to be a women (and not a bitter femi-Nazi).

Educated European, Latin American and Asian women are far more sophisticated than American women on average.


----------



## bimmu

For a guy as bad ass as Fedor, he looks like a really friendly dude there.


----------



## taiwnezboi

Guy said:


> Why with GSP's French accent and sweet breakdance moves, I wonder what kind of women he pulls...


He pulls girls like Mandy Moore.


----------



## UraRenge

Dean lister's wife looks alot like Denise Richards. BTW I just noticed that Dean Lister has the awesome Jay Leno chin.


----------



## swpthleg

Who taught him his sweet breakdance moves ,anyway?
Probably the same person who taught him his bowhunting skills and computer hacking skills. and riddum skills

mayb GSP has the rare UFC wife/gf who avoids the spotlight.


----------



## bimmu

swpthleg said:


> mayb GSP has the rare UFC wife/gf who avoids the spotlight.


Prior to UFC 83, they interviewed GSP and one of the questions they asked was about his personal life. Anyways, he said at the moment he doesn't have time for relationships, what his training and focus and all.


----------



## Guy

Ahh GSP: a man of the people.

Good on him for focusing on his training rather than his love life.


----------



## Couchwarrior

ESPADA9 said:


> I've dated several women from Russia and the Ukraine and NONE were hairy


I agree. I've never dated any Russian woman, but I've seen lots of them and even more women from other eastern European countries, and you may like them or not, but I've never noticed that they would be hairy, quite the opposite actually, it seems.

Does anybody have a pic of GSP's "ugly girlfriend" that everybody say he keeps bringing to UFC events? I've never seen her.


----------



## Philivey2k8

Diego's lover:











Franklin's wife:




















Vitor's wife again:





























Penn's current girlfriend:






































Mir's wife:











mir's bitch:











Hughes and the fam:











Tito and Big John:











More of Shogun's chick:











Swick:











Sylvia's girl:





























The Silva's:


----------



## capt_america

and the winner is Diego.. :thumb02:


----------



## iSHACKABUKU

IM a far on Rua's women. I love Brazilian.


----------



## KINGMMA

Hughes and the fam:











Thats one ugly kid!


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

swpthleg said:


> Who taught him his sweet breakdance moves ,anyway?
> Probably the same person who taught him his bowhunting skills and computer hacking skills. and riddum skills


Dude. Seriously.

GSP *invented* Riddum. Riddum did not exist before mr. St-Pierre. He is the *personification* of Riddum.

George is the Chuck Norris of Riddum.


----------



## Grappler125

Holy shit. How did Tim Sylvia pull some ass like that? He must live in one of them polygamist compounds with the arranged marriages or something. That's the only thing I can think of. That just doesn't seem possible for a stupid oaf like "The Mainiac" to pull something that hot. Oh yeah, and the pic with Diego is f-ing hilarious. That's really cool that society allows them to have an open relationship like they that.:sarcastic12:


----------



## Braveheart

Tito and Big John:











LOL, what does Big John and Jenna have in common...





..they're both famous for "Lets Get it On"


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Grappler125 said:


> Holy shit. How did Tim Sylvia pull some ass like that? He must live in one of them polygamist compounds with the arranged marriages or something. That's the only thing I can think of. That just doesn't seem possible for a stupid oaf like "The Mainiac" to pull something that hot.


Years ago, I heard an interview with the dude who managed Andre the Giant before he died. He said that Andre had no shortage of women, that in every town they'd visit, he had his choice of some pretty hot women. Why? Size, plain and simple. Yeah, you know what I'm talking about.

Besides, I see hot women with ugly men all the time. It doesn't surprise me. And let's face it, Timmy has money, and chicks will put up with a LOT for that.


----------



## slapshot

southpaw447 said:


> :sarcastic12:
> 
> you're full of shit friend. Chances are if one of them were standing in front of you wouldn't hesitate to hit it


Silly southpaw, you posted in the wrong thread.
Heres the link you need,
http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/4054-member-picture-thread.html


----------



## tomiE

I'd say all of them are pretty in their own ways.


----------



## tomiE

Guy said:


> Ahh GSP: a man of the people.
> 
> Good on him for focusing on his training rather than his love life.


Until Mandy Moore steps in! =O


----------



## Foon

Wow, Sinosic has found himself a nice capture. But I think I like his collie dogs the most.


----------



## ESPADA9

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Years ago, I heard an interview with the dude who managed Andre the Giant before he died. He said that Andre had no shortage of women, that in every town they'd visit, he had his choice of some pretty hot women. Why? Size, plain and simple. Yeah, you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Besides, I see hot women with ugly men all the time. It doesn't surprise me. And let's face it, Timmy has money, and chicks will put up with a LOT for that.


Women are far more interested in fame, social status and $$$.


----------



## swpthleg

tomiE said:


> Until Mandy Moore steps in! =O


hahahahaha GSP would never look at 'er.

awwwww the axe murderer's wedding!! i almost teared up looking at the happy couple. Please tell me they're still together and have several little wandys.

Hughes' younger child is cute, prolly cause she( I think it's a little girl but can't tell for sure, tough to tell when they're so little), resembles his hot wife LMAOOOO


----------



## pauly_j

bimmu said:


> Anyways, he said at the moment he doesn't have time for relationships, what his training and focus and all.


= Gay


----------



## Chrisl972

Here's another picture of Beth Franklin. Did I already mention I'm in lust with her???










And before anyone asks, no she's not the one knelling. -_-


----------



## All_In

A surprising picture that tells a good story as to why Rich Franklin hasn't chose the ways of a bachelor after his successful career took off...



Chrisl972 said:


> Here's another picture of Beth Franklin. Did I already mention I'm in lust with her???


And admit it, there's love there too!


----------



## Ape City

SideWays40 said:


> id say the finest goes to Lesnar or Arlovski... and the ugliest hands down goes to Fedor lol.


WHAT!?

I think the ugliest is Danzigs. I think Fedor's wife is beautiful.


----------



## Redrum

Apecity said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> I think the ugliest is Danzigs. I think Fedor's wife is beautiful.


i actually think fedor married the type of girl a man would want to make a home and family with. she appears to be down to earth, pretty enough to marry, but no so pretty that she would be adverse to having children, and no so pretty that he would constantly worry about her stepping out on him or thinking that she could find a greater helping of the good life in the arms of another man.

let me pose the following question. hypothetically, if any of you guys had to choose between marrying fedor's lovely lady or jenna jameson, what would be your choice?


----------



## SlaveTrade

Redrum said:


> i actually think fedor married the type of girl a man would want to make a home and family with. she appears to be down to earth, pretty enough to marry, but no so pretty that she would be adverse to having children, and no so pretty that he would constantly worry about her stepping out on him or thinking that she could find a greater helping of the good life in the arms of another man.
> 
> let me pose the following question. hypothetically, if any of you guys had to choose between marrying fedor's lovely lady or jenna jameson, what would be your choice?


Easily Fedor's wife.

There's a difference in a girl you'd hit and a girl that you'd be willing to commit the rest of your life to.


----------



## All_In

SlaveTrade said:


> Easily Fedor's wife.
> 
> There's a difference in a girl you'd hit and a girl that you'd be willing to commit the rest of your life to.


Yeah, and the more I look at them, the more I'm thinkin Beth Franklin would be a pretty nice fit for just that. Damn you, Chris!


----------



## Chrisl972

All_In_GSP said:


> Yeah, and the more I look at them, the more I'm thinkin Beth Franklin would be a pretty nice fit for just that. Damn you, Chris!


Yeah, I know!

My wife and I have an understanding. She loves Rich and I love Beth. 

Works out pretty well for us, now if I can just talk the Franklins into swinging. :confused02:


----------



## Gallows

pauly_j said:


> = Gay


No, it means GSP hits it, then quits it.

/yes I know you were joking.


----------



## Chrisl972

Gallows said:


> No, it means GSP hits it, then quits it.
> 
> /yes I know you were joking.


I don't think he was joking. 

I like GSP as much as the next guy, but to be honest, he's the forerunner for "most likely gay UFC fighter".:dunno:

Sorry but it's very likely.


----------



## HexRei

Chrisl972 said:


> I don't think he was joking.
> 
> I like GSP as much as the next guy, but to be honest, he's the forerunner for "most likely gay UFC fighter".:dunno:
> 
> Sorry but it's very likely.


no way. what about doug evans or mark kerr? both way gayer.

edit: and then there's zach light with his actual mammaries.


----------



## Gallows

Actually judging from the woman GSP brought into the Octagon after his UFC 79 victory I'd say he's more into a Mrs Robinson type thing. I'm assuming that, because the lady he dragged in to celebrate with him looked a good 20 years his senior. He kissed her and called her baby in english on camera. Was that his agent/manager or his girlfriend? She looked quite shy about the whole ordeal.

/was bored and rewatched some ufc fights


----------



## pauly_j

SlaveTrade said:


> Easily Fedor's wife.
> 
> There's a difference in a girl you'd hit and a girl that you'd be willing to commit the rest of your life to.


To be honest, I'd choose Fedor's wife to 'hit' over Jenna too. For massively obvious reasons.


----------



## deanmzi

what % of those have real tats?


----------



## ESPADA9

Redrum said:


> let me pose the following question. hypothetically, if any of you guys had to choose between marrying fedor's lovely lady or jenna jameson, what would be your choice?


Jenna Jameson looks like some sort of surgical experiment gone wrong.

That "cut and paste" look my be popular here in So Cal but most of those women make me sick.


----------



## bigaza

wheres the pics of liddell and his 50 blonde whores lol


----------



## vandalian

Fedor's wife seems perfect for him. 

He looks like a gym teacher, and she looks like the school librarian.


----------



## Grappler125

Chrisl972 said:


> I don't think he was joking.
> 
> I like GSP as much as the next guy, but to be honest, he's the forerunner for "most likely gay UFC fighter".:dunno:
> 
> Sorry but it's very likely.


LOL, GSP doesn't have homosexual tendancies, that's just his "riddum."


----------



## plazzman

Hottest: Lesnar or Shogun

Ugliest: Danzig's. p4p one of the ugliest chicks I've ever seen.


----------



## Tripod87

swpthleg said:


> hahahahaha GSP would never look at 'er.
> 
> awwwww the axe murderer's wedding!! i almost teared up looking at the happy couple. *Please tell me they're still together and have several little wandys*.
> 
> Hughes' younger child is cute, prolly cause she( I think it's a little girl but can't tell for sure, tough to tell when they're so little), resembles his hot wife LMAOOOO


Well I know they have at least one little wandy. Here's two pictures I got from the UFC All Access a while back. He's so cute!


----------



## piratedanger

AA's girlfriend is gorgeous.


p.s.

Dean Lister looks creepy as hell.


----------



## swpthleg

that is a cute little wandy jr.

So GSP likes milf types eh?


----------



## silent_nick

Willa Ford when Chuck was banging her (circa TUF 1) is better than any of these...

Was any fighter ever banging Rachelle Leah?


----------



## swpthleg

You can call her Amanda Williford, her real name before she hooked up with the backstreet boy.

She went out with Chuck b/c she wanted to be bad!!!


----------



## screenamesuck

Kendall Grove


































Grove and sisters


----------



## Baby Jay D.

^^^ groves sisters are hot!!!


----------



## pauly_j

I wonder if his sisters dribble too.


----------



## Ape City

I like BJ's GF the best. Not the one on the first page, but his real GF on pg 12. 

I think fake boobs and fake lips are gross. It is just such a turn off and in no way is an improvement. The hottest girls are the natural beauties like BJ's, Joe's, in my opinion anyways.


----------



## Ape City

Redrum said:


> i actually think fedor married the type of girl a man would want to make a home and family with. she appears to be down to earth, pretty enough to marry, but no so pretty that she would be adverse to having children, and no so pretty that he would constantly worry about her stepping out on him or thinking that she could find a greater helping of the good life in the arms of another man.
> 
> let me pose the following question. hypothetically, if any of you guys had to choose between marrying fedor's lovely lady or jenna jameson, what would be your choice?


I would not even hit Jenna Jameson, let alone marry her. The idea of having sex with a women who has had literally hundreds of penis's in her is disgusting. 

Would I have sex with a women who had plastic surgery? maybe. If she is a porn star? EWWWWWWW NO!!!

I don't mind if a girl has been with a normal amount of guys, but I have never had sex with a slut and I never will. I think it is disgusting.


----------



## Couchwarrior

Apecity said:


> I like BJ's GF the best. Not the one on the first page, but his real GF on pg 12.


That was the one I was talking about earlier in the thread. I just didn't realize they were two different girls, since the massive amount of photoshopping made her unrecognizable on the first page anyway. But yes, the one with dark hair is definitely more feminine looking. Still loses to Baroni's and Serra's women though imo.


----------



## slapshot

Apecity said:


> I have never had sex with a slut and I never will. I think it is disgusting.


Latent homosexual tendency right there!:happy02:


----------



## HexRei

Apecity said:


> I think fake boobs and fake lips are gross. It is just such a turn off and in no way is an improvement. The hottest girls are the natural beauties like BJ's, Joe's, in my opinion anyways.


Youy know, some people have naturally large pouty lips. Just cause someone has a great feature doesn't mean its fake.


----------



## Redrum

HexRei said:


> Youy know, some people have naturally large pouty lips. Just cause someone has a great feature doesn't mean its fake.


the only one i can recall seeing with such natural lips is michelle pfeiffer. you can pretty much tell if they are fake when they throw of the balance of the entire face. some girls want them whether they suit their face or not. what really turns me off is when the upper lip is nearly twice the size of the lower lip. i simply cannot take any woman who willingly does this to their face seriously for any reason, it's just too distracting and sad.


----------



## Liddellianenko

slapshot said:


> Latent homosexual tendency right there!:happy02:


Latent desperate perv that'll hit anything tendency right there!:happy02:


----------



## HexRei

Redrum said:


> the only one i can recall seeing with such natural lips is michelle pfeiffer. you can pretty much tell if they are fake when they throw of the balance of the entire face.


hahaha. ok dude, i have a tough time taking you seriously when you list Michelle Pfeiffer as the ONLY PERSON IN THE WORLD with large pouty natural lips. you either need to get out more or you have a terrible memory 

either way, you're hoot bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Redrum

HexRei said:


> hahaha. ok dude, i have a tough time taking you seriously when you list Michelle Pfeiffer as the ONLY PERSON IN THE WORLD with large pouty natural lips. you either need to get out more or you have a terrible memory
> 
> either way, you're hoot bro :thumbsup:


where in the section of my post that you quoted did i list michelle pfeiffer as THE ONLY PERSON IN THE WORLD with large pouty natural lips? please show me where i said that as opposed to where you said that. you either need to learn to read, or get some better glasses. either way, you're a hoot too, bro. in cased you missed it -genius-, i said that michelle pfeiffer is the only one THAT I CAN RECALL seeing with such natural lips, OK? you see that part that is in CAPS? that's what i said, that's what you quoted, then you said what you said, so yeah, go figure...:thumbsdown:


----------



## SlaveTrade

If Angelina Jolie's lips are legit, she definitely takes the cake.


----------



## Redrum

SlaveTrade said:


> If Angelina Jolie's lips are legit, she definitely takes the cake.


they aren't. nothing on her is legit.


----------



## SlaveTrade

Redrum said:


> they aren't. nothing on her is legit.


I'm pretty sure her lips are legit. I've seen some really old pics of her and they were all like that.


----------



## Redrum

they have always been nice, no doubt, but lips thin with age, and hers have not. her lips are fuller now than they were back in the early 90's, which suggests that they have been maintained with collagen injections. they are not ridiculously overdone like some i have seen tho.


----------



## SlaveTrade

Redrum said:


> they have always been nice, no doubt, but lips thin with age, and hers have not. her lips are fuller now than they were back in the early 90's, which suggests that they have been maintained with collagen injections. they are not ridiculously overdone like some i have seen tho.


I think they've tested her lips before. Maybe we should ask Plazzman. He seems to have a degree in Jolie 101 given to him by his girlfriend if I recall correctly. 

Plazzman, if you're reading this, fill us with your Jolie knowledge please.


----------



## Redrum

SlaveTrade said:


> I think they've tested her lips before. Maybe we should ask Plazzman. He seems to have a degree in Jolie 101 given to him by his girlfriend if I recall correctly.
> 
> Plazzman, if you're reading this, fill us with your Jolie knowledge please.


LOL! i will say this. if all lipjobs looked as good as joli's, i doubt i would be as negative about them in general. i think it works in her case because she started out with nice lips to begin with. it likely required just a small amount of work to get them where they currently are, whereas it seems like other women start with a very shaky base and then have a ton of work done. other times, it seems like a girl who is naturally pretty and already has nice lips gets some work done, and it just does not come out right, rose mcgowan for instance. now i am not 100 % sure she has had lip work done, so let me just say that. i used to think she was very attractive in the face. however, when i saw her in grindhouse, something seemed off about her lips and mouth. i don't find her as attractive anymore because of it.


----------



## HexRei

Redrum said:


> where in the section of my post that you quoted did i list michelle pfeiffer as THE ONLY PERSON IN THE WORLD with large pouty natural lips? please show me where i said that as opposed to where you said that. you either need to learn to read, or get some better glasses. either way, you're a hoot too, bro. in cased you missed it -genius-, i said that michelle pfeiffer is the only one THAT I CAN RECALL seeing with such natural lips, OK? you see that part that is in CAPS? that's what i said, that's what you quoted, then you said what you said, so yeah, go figure...:thumbsdown:


Then go outdoors or something dawg  Seriously, if she's the only person you can think of, out of every single person you've ever seen, you need to get off the internet and out of your parents' basement


----------



## Redrum

EDIT: i am voluntarily deleting this post due to my unfortunate lack of civility contained within. my apologies to HexRei, MMAforum.com and anyone who may have been offended by reading it. i am sorry. -Redrum.


----------



## swpthleg

Jon Voight had kind of puffy lips BUT I don't know if you can maintain angelina's degree of pout without some help. She is no doubt genetically gifted but I think may still have had a little augmentation here and there.


----------



## Ape City

I think it is pretty darn funny some of you are arguing lips like Arlovski's girlfriend could be real. That just doesn't happen in the natural world, especially to fair skinned women. Can lips be big and pouty? of course! Can the upper lip of a women of that background be twice the size of her bottom lip and look so puffy that her lips might actually burst? Not bloody likely!

Is it possible? yeah, but even if it is natural I don't like it!! It looks weird!

Bj's GF on page 12, FTW.


----------



## milkkid291

Redrum said:


> they have always been nice, no doubt, but lips thin with age, and hers have not. her lips are fuller now than they were back in the early 90's, which suggests that they have been maintained with collagen injections. they are not ridiculously overdone like some i have seen tho.



Well, her is a pic comparing her from when she was in highschool and present.











Those lips are real.


----------



## Ape City

http://creativeadvertisingworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/1182330281_10.jpg

second zee motion!


----------



## swpthleg

Also, I think she inherited genes of hotness from her mom. I remember her mom being pretty good looking the in the early pictures I saw of her.


----------



## HexRei

milkkid291 said:


> Well, her is a pic comparing her from when she was in highschool and present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those lips are real.


Impossible! Michelle Pfeiffer is the only one!


----------



## HexRei

Redrum said:


> What an incredibly original, never before seen on any forum insult. you, sir, are just an interweb gangsta! how utterly impressive. did you think of that all by your little self? i bet you have just been waiting for your opportunity to include that jewel in your daily forum dialog for some time now, haven't you? i'm on the internet in my parent's basement, and you're on the internet in you mansion next to your yacht with the helicopter on it right, is that how it works, internet guy? now, whatever your problem with me is, how about you take it and stuff it in your ass, dawg. i'm just trying to participate in a forum discussion about fighters and their women, and i don't much need your extremely poorly thought out and desperate attempts to insult me.


No, I was just so baffled at your claim that the only woman with large natural lips you could think of is Michelle Pfeiffer that I have come to the conclusion that you truly don't get out much (and thus haven't had the opportunity to see many people not on your computer or TV) or, more likely, are just talkin without really thinking. Either way, I can't take you at all seriously on this topic  

sorry if you felt insulted, i was trying to be lighthearted about the whole thing in the hopes that you'd understand how silly your statement was.


----------



## Redrum

HexRei said:


> No, I was just so baffled at your claim that the only woman with large natural lips you could think of is Michelle Pfeiffer that I have come to the conclusion that you truly don't get out much (and thus haven't had the opportunity to see many people not on your computer or TV) or, more likely, are just talkin without really thinking. Either way, I can't take you at all seriously on this topic
> 
> sorry if you felt insulted, i was trying to be lighthearted about the whole thing in the hopes that you'd understand how silly your statement was.


my statement isn't silly at all, and i am serious. she's the only one i can recall. what do you want me to do, make up names? since your list of females with naturally large, pouty lips is so extensive, how about you enlighten me as to their names so i can see for myself. i can think of another female off hand with very nice, natural lips and is of peurto rican descent, but she's not really famous per se, so it wouldn't do any real good to name her. thing is, if you're looking for well known/ famous females with large, pouty, natural lips, you pretty much have to go well back in time before this fish lips fad started to find any qualified and unquestionable entries. now every babe in hollywood is walkin around with a boa constrictor for an upper lip thinkin they look good.


----------



## Redrum

HexRei said:


> Impossible! Michelle Pfeiffer is the only one!


futhermore, if you think angelina hasn't had collagen injected in her lips during the twenty some odd years that have passed between those two photos, then i don't really know what to tell you. do you actually think she went to the plastic surgeon and said it's okay to do the boobs, but don't touch the lips? c'mon, man, it is becoming quite apparent that you are the one who needs to get out.


----------



## milkkid291

Redrum said:


> thing is, if you're looking for well known/ famous females with large, pouty, natural lips, you pretty much have to go well back in time before this fish lips fad started to find any qualified and unquestionable entries. now every babe in hollywood is walkin around with a boa constrictor for an upper lip thinkin they look good.


I think this photo of Angelina when she was a teenager and now would show us that she can be on the list of natural lips.


----------



## Redrum

milkkid291 said:


> I think this photo of Angelina when she was a teenager and now would show us that she can be on the list of natural lips.


i don't. i think it's quite obvious that she's had collagen injections. yeah, she had nice lips as a kid, now she has sculpted lips. i'm not sayin they don't look nice, but i am sayin they ain't 100% real.


----------



## Redrum

it all depends on which picture of her you want to look at. this picture, from her tomb raider days, clearly illustrates in my opinion her lip injections.


----------



## milkkid291

Redrum said:


> it all depends on which picture of her you want to look at. this picture, from her tomb raider days, clearly illustrates in my opinion her lip injections.



Her lips when she was a teenage looks the same size. Lip Gloss and many other things that women put on their lips make them look bigger.

Also, that picture of her in Tomb Raider are digitally fixed, so I'm sure they highlight certain areas of her body with a computer and more than likely, the Adobe programs.

My girlfriend has lips that are naturally big and plump. They look absolutely huge when she puts on lip gloss and whatever else she puts on.

It's just the pic of Angelina in Highschool shows she has always had big lips.


----------



## Redrum

she has always had big lips, i agree. but they were not as sculpted then as they are now. please see the following link for two jolie pics that are really as much proof as i think i can find. she has had a number of facial procedures, not just her lips.

http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/angelina_jolie.htm


----------



## Liddellianenko

milkkid291 said:


> Well, her is a pic comparing her from when she was in highschool and present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those lips are real.


Off topic, am I the only one who finds her cuter in the earlier pic? She looks like such an arrogant made-up bitch now.


----------



## HexRei

Liddellianenko said:


> Off topic, am I the only one who finds her cuter in the earlier pic? She looks like such an arrogant made-up bitch now.


...also she's like twenty years older. that youthful chub face goes away over time. A lot of girls are prettier at sixteen than 32


----------



## pauly_j

Women peak at 17.


----------



## All_In

Liddellianenko said:


> She looks like such an arrogant made-up bitch now.


And that's what makes everyone wanna do her. Like, not in a nice way, but just kinda rough...a good ole hate f*ck!


----------



## swpthleg

She admitted that she was augmented, digitally or whatever for the tomb raider pictures. Either way if she's had work done it's good work, some UFC fighters' women look like they shut their eyes and picked a surgeon's number out of the yellow pages.


----------



## Redrum

that's cool, i didn't know about augmentation of the tomb raider pics. however, i think the link i posted clearly shows she has had a nose job, cheek implants, as well as augmentation of at least her upper lip. she is clearly a plastic surgery success story, which i'm not sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing. i mean for her it looks great, but i wonder how many females have gone into a surgeons office and said i wanna look like angelina jolie, but then they end up looking like heidi fleiss, who is most definitely not a success story as far as plastic surgery is concerned.


----------



## HexRei

Redrum said:


> that's cool, i didn't know about augmentation of the tomb raider pics. however, i think the link i posted clearly shows she has had a nose job, cheek implants, as well as augmentation of at least her upper lip. she is clearly a plastic surgery success story,


bahahaha! "clearly"? where did you get your medical degree doctor? 

you are a laugh riot, bro, you seriously have no idea what you're talking about and it's farkin hilarious!


----------



## Ape City

If they are fake it is especially hard to tell with her because she had huge lips when she was super young. I think for that reason this debate will not get settled.


----------



## Redrum

EDIT: i have voluntarily deleted this post because it was an utterly regrettable loss of of my temper as well as my civility. my apologies to HexRei, MMAforum.com, and anyone who read this and was offended by it. i am sorry. -Redrum.


----------



## Toxie

Redrum, before you make such drastic conclusions, notice that those 2 pictures in your link are VERY different (angle and light) and you can't make theories from them because of that. Show me 2 pics wt the same angle and light and I'll believe you.


----------



## Redrum

i'd like to able to find such pics, but it's hard considering the length of time between the young and old type pics. here are some more articles that i have found which pretty much state that she has in fact had rhinoplasty, although they make no exact claims as to when, where, and who. these articles also suggest that her lips are quite real, however i believe that her upper lip has been injected to make it more proportionate to her lower lip. 

i have taken time to present evidence which i believe buttresses my opinion that she is in fact a plastic surgery recipient. some of this evidence even contradicts my position with regard to her lips, however it also validates that work has been done. the lips seem to be a matter of opinion, and my opinion is that her upper lip received injections at least once. however, HexRei, you have presented nothing other than your own overblown opinion with zero evidence to support it, and you have mocked me for presenting mine with utterly ridiculous, sophomoric, and useless insults. here is my evidence, where is yours?

http://education.makemeheal.com/index.php/Jolie,_Angelina

http://cityrag.blogs.com/main/2006/07/angelina_nose_p.html

http://education.makemeheal.com/index.php/Jolie,_Angelina


----------



## Philivey2k8

his wife's got vag lips, just like him


----------



## Chipper

SlaveTrade said:


> To be quite honest, I like Fedor's wife the best.
> 
> I'm really not into that whole plastic look.
> I'm much more into the girl next door type.


LOL damn I know you guys love Fedor but stop trying to convince yourselves his wife is the hottest there. Hes clearly with somebody equal to him in looks who probably loves him for who he is unlike a lot of the fighters.

My personal faves are Belfort and Baroni's wifes.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Philivey2k8 said:


> his wife's got vag lips, just like him


Haha true that. Maybe their kids will look like one giant vag!


----------



## mikehmike

Philivey2k8 said:


> his wife's got vag lips, just like him


ROFL

that made me lol


----------



## swpthleg

awww come on you guys they are a cute couple

in brazil it is occasionally possible to get cheap good plastic surgery, not like here.


----------



## Chipper

swpthleg said:


> awww come on you guys they are a cute couple
> 
> in brazil it is occasionally possible to get cheap good plastic surgery, not like here.


Thats because in America you're almost guaranteed a safe job. Cant say the same for over there.


----------



## HexRei

Redrum said:


> where did you get your moron degree, moron? you can just fark off and die, dude, i don't give a shit what you think on any subject at all. if you can't look with your own stupid, little, naked eye at these two pics and tell that she has had EXTENSIVE work done on her face, then you are a goddamned idiot. here's the pics, look at 'em if you want, think whatever the hell you want to think about 'em, little flamer guy, because i am right, and you are wrong, and that is all there is to it. i'm still waiting for your extensive, worldly list of females with natural. large, pouty lips too, you man of the world you. what's the hold up? anyhow, don't rush yourself on that list which you don't have, because you are about the same caliber of poster as was TITO_FAN, and you now occupy the same list as he did.



lol holy sh*t dude calm down you're gonna bust a blood vessel! 

it's a medically documented fact that generally speaking, people's faces get less full and round and lose some subcutaneous babyfat as they go from youth to adulthood. this manifests in bone features being sharper and more prominent, and it's completely natural. just part of growing up.

and i see girls with big natural lips every day, but then again i go to places like beaches, stores, parks, sporting events, bars, where there are a lot cuties with lips of all varieties  now if you want to tell me that all these women had to have surgical augmentation to look that way, that's your right, but all im saying is that i do see this ALL THE TIME.

at this point im thinking we should just let this go though. you seem to be a little on edge.


----------



## Redrum

EDIT: I have voluntarily deleted this post because it was neither useful nor constructive and was too negative in its tone.


----------



## SlaveTrade

Yoshihiro Akiyama's girlfriend.


----------



## Ape City

very pretty.


----------



## Team Punishment

cool thread

damn BJ is the man lol


----------



## ManBearPig

Wait a minute.

Diego Sanchez is gay?

Like openly, out of the closet gay?


----------



## Liddellianenko

ManBearPig said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> Diego Sanchez is gay?
> 
> Like openly, out of the closet gay?


lol no, it's a joke dude, that picture was just begging for it. That's just him and his buddy after wrestlin around or something. He was dating Ali Sonoma, the blonde UFC ring girl, a little while back, so I doubt he's gay.


----------



## PanKrato

Hong man Choi is like 5x larger than his gf... that's like the difference between a normal guy and a toddler.... OMFG


----------



## Meshuggeth

I liked Belfort's and Lister's.


----------



## coldcall420

UraRenge said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by UraRenge
> yet later you say we assume they're bimbo's because they are half naked and had boob jobs.
> 
> That's what I said?
> -You have to put the whole quote up to see where I was going with it. I was trying to point out that you were being hypocritical by saying that only guys who don't get good-looking girls are the guys who are saying they wouldn't marry them and that they are bimbo's, yet that's an assumption you made WHILE saying we were ASSUMING so I was just pointing that out.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by UraRenge
> That is why I said look at my picture in the first place, not to be a jackass, but to prove that I would prefer a decent looking woman who isn't half nude and advertising her body to everyone else
> 
> I didn't call you a jackass. But you don't like any women that advertise themselves with their body? I don't believe you.
> -I do like girls like that, but only to date and have fun with. I would never get married to them because I want a classy wife who isn't going to be half naked when we take our kids out to the park, and one who is willing to cook me dinner. That was what I was trying to get that the whole time.
> 
> Regardless, I don't care enough to continue. I'm willing to let it rest if you are.
> -With that said, I am also willing to let it go.
> 
> On another note, I can't see too much of her, but from that one pic, Lauzon's gf looks very attractive.
> -She does, she looks a lot like Joes though, which is a little creepy.


who do you think your kidding...you admitt on another thread that you were home sat night watching the fights with your sister....you wouldnt know what a bimbo is if one of her fake tits exploded all over your face....:thumbsdown: why dont you tell everyone on this thread how you leave bogus neg rep in other peoples names and talk shit to people all the time..TROLL...take your dumbass arguments over to sherdog...... where you tell everyone on the MMA Forum to "go and check it out".....you are a loser:bye02:http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/37008-sokoudjou-shogun-has-been-ducking-me-since-pride-12.html


----------



## SlaveTrade

This is always a good thread to bump. ^^


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

PanKrato said:


> Hong man Choi is like 5x larger than his gf... that's like the difference between a normal guy and a toddler.... OMFG


Well... he is a giant. Really. He has acromegaly, which is associated with gigantism, the same thing that Andre the Giant had. "Giant" Silva is an acromegalic, too.


----------



## vandalian

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Well... he is a giant. Really. He has acromegaly, which is associated with gigantism, the same thing that Andre the Giant had. "Giant" Silva is an acromegalic, too.


Yeah, same with wrestler Paul Wight (Big Show), but he had successful surgery on his pituitary gland to correct the condition. That's why, though he's about seven feet tall, he didn't develop the physical signs of acromegaly that Andre did.

Giant Silva and WWE's Great Khali have it, too.


----------



## Terry77

SlaveTrade said:


> Yoshihiro Akiyama's girlfriend.


:laugh: @ the first picture, wonder if he's greased up there. Post more


----------



## SlaveTrade

Terry77 said:


> :laugh: @ the first picture, wonder if he's greased up there. Post more


That hurt my feelings.


----------



## fullcontact

I have never realised how much I want to be a fighter until now...


----------



## swpthleg

AHHHHH eyebrow overwax overload AAAAAHHHHH

They're cute otherwise.


----------



## dontazo

Spam ?


----------



## jdun11

Baroni, BJ , Lister, AA


----------



## RaisingCajun

I bet Serra's wife has a deeper voice than he does .. LOL


----------



## CornbreadBB

I know AA and Sylvia's old chick have been around a lot, but I would still hit it.  That being said, I would hit most any famous chick because I have too much confidence in myself.


----------



## Xerxes

Damn, Lauzon looks like he's dating his sister... That's just him with long hair lol.

Athletes in all sports have hot wives. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I still don't understand how Lister is not KO'd every fight. That chin is huge...he makes Leno look underdeveloped.


----------



## dontazo

uhhh thats cuz he has a big chin


----------



## AlphaDawg

Fedor's wife looks like a foot. I'd say the hottest has to go to Serra.


----------



## Wiggy

Some fine peice of work on there.. Gotta hand it to Lesnar though.


----------



## BobbyCooper

_BJ Penn and Akiyama both know how real beautys look like^^_


----------



## Neolistic

Even though these guys may lose in the UFC, they are still all winners outside the cage.


----------

